# Help with petit four



## a1passion (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Planning to make petit four for a professional meeting. Would 2-3 bite of bavrois, charlotte considered petit four.

Need your suggestion for making petit four.

Thank you.:look:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Any small sweet cookie, or bite size cake, Is classified petit four. If you are talking petit four en glace, thats covered with fondant and decorated ,
there are hundreds of variations. choco, strawberry, raspberry filled layers and on and on.


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

Small recipes (chocolate/cookies) can be consider as petite four. Such as petite pumpkin pies, petite mussel gratin and pastel mini cakes. Its all up to you what you do to fit it with other recipe.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Your idea is fine, it is a sweet and if you make it fall into 2-3 bites then your on track.
It can be a number of sweets, sponge cake, genoise, with a thin layer of fondant.
It can also be small confections, Petits Four Sec :meringues, macaroons, puff pastry, mini eclairs, tartlets, butter biscuits.
There are also the savory type....if you are looking for technique, oh my goodness, there are so many on the web. If you are stuck, just pm me ....


----------



## a1passion (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you soo much for all the suggestion.....

I really appreciate it...


----------



## mr.pastry (Dec 21, 2009)

Simply keep in mind that Petit Fours means 'small oven'. Essentially once the breads, cakes, etc. have been baked in the 'big' - ne: hot oven - the bite sized treats are baked in the 'small' ne: cool oven. From there it is anything you want it to be these days that is small, pretty, and a couple of bites at the most.
Petit Four Glace - glazed (of course) - Petit Four Sec - dry - also often described as cookies.


----------

